

Nektra and VMware are Collaborating to Simplify Application Virtualization - wslh
http://blog.nektra.com/main/2013/11/05/nektra-and-vmware-are-collaborating-to-simplify-application-virtualization-packaging/

======
wslh
More on the hot market of application virtualization here:

\- The Virtualization of Everything: Virtualization Tech Takes $744M Across 88
Deals in the Last Year: [http://www.cbinsights.com/blog/trends/virtualization-
venture...](http://www.cbinsights.com/blog/trends/virtualization-venture-
capital-financing-trends)

\- In 5 Years Microsoft Will Be The Market's Most Valuable Company:
[http://www.businessinsider.com/longboard-microsoft-slide-
dec...](http://www.businessinsider.com/longboard-microsoft-slide-
deck-2013-10?op=1#ixzz2kR3nxgCz)

------
2close4comfort
I have been packaging applications for 2 years with ThinApp and that video was
amazing! Working within a VDI environment application delivery is the part
that seems to be the afterthought. I have seen many instances where capturing
an app given certain requirements (like interaction with other apps) is just
not possible. This may have just made my whole morning.

------
2close4comfort
Yeah...might need to wait for the next couple of versions before it works as
slick as in that video.

